# Display umlenken?



## Alex2xm (27. April 2004)

Hallo Forum,

bin ein blutiger Anfänger was Linux betrifft. 
Da ich nun den Linux-Rechner über einen anderen PC konfiguieren und warten will, wollte ich das Display umlenken.

Folgenden Fehler bekomme ich nun :

```
linux:~ # export DISPLAY=192.168.123.2:0.0

linux:~ # xhost +192.168.123.10
Xlib: connection to "192.168.123.2:0.0" refused by server
Xlib: Invalid XDM-AUTHORIZATION-1 key (failed key comparison)
xhost:  unable to open display "192.168.123.2:0.0"
```


Infos zu dem Linuxsystem:
- AMD K6 500 MHz, 
- 128 MB RAM
- 8 MB Grafik SIS (onboard) 
- 30 GB HDD CD-ROM
- Suse 9.0

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Danke
Alexander


----------



## mathiu (28. April 2004)

EDIT: hab da wohl was falsch verstanden..

aber du machst: export DISPLAY=<ip>
und danach xhost +<ip>
auf dem gleichen pc?

mit xhost +<ip> gibst du ja auf dem remote-rechner den zugriff frei.
die display-variable setzt du auf dem rechner, mit dem du zugreifen willst.

Falls du das aber schon so machst, heisst die Fehlermeldung für mich, dass du xhost nicht mit dem User ausführst, mit dem du den xserver gestartet hast..


----------



## Alex2xm (28. April 2004)

Hi,

wie soll ich das auf 2 Verschiedenen Rechnern machen?

Ich log mich via SSH auf dem Server ein. Dort habe ich ja nur dir Möglichkeit alles auf dem Linuxrechenr auszuführen, oder wie kann ich das sonst machen?

Sorry ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber wie erwähnt, bin ein Linuxanfänger.


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## mathiu (28. April 2004)

also nochmals von vorne..

1. pc, an dem du sitzt..von diesem logst du per ssh ein..
2. pc, dort logst du dich ein und willst ein Programm starten, das auf diesem PC liegt, nur soll es auf deiner lokalen Maschine erscheinen.

was für ein Betriebsystem hat dein 1. pc Falls dies Windows ist, geht das nicht, oder nicht so einfach.

Falls es linux ist, musst du darauf in der graphischen oberfläche sein und kannst mal xhost + eingeben..

dann per ssh einloggen, DISPLAY-Variable setzen und ein x-program starten. Das sollte dann auf der lokalen Maschine erscheinen.


----------



## JohannesR (28. April 2004)

Wenn du X über deine SSH-Session brauchst solltest du es mit 
	
	
	



```
$ ssh -X ...
```
 versuchen.


----------



## Alex2xm (28. April 2004)

Hi,

also der Client ist ein Windows XP Rechner und der Hoste ist die Linux-Kiste.

Bin auch für jeden andern Tipp dankbar, welcher mir die Fernwartung ermöglichst. Bin gerade am VNC testen. Vielleicht ist das eine bessere alternative?

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## mathiu (29. April 2004)

das Display auf eine Windows-Maschine umzulenken ist so nicht möglich..

du brauchst dafür ein Linux-System oder ev. cygwin

aber die einfachste Methode ist sicher VNC oder ähnliches...


----------



## Spacemonkey (29. April 2004)

Mal ne blöde Frage wieso willst du das Display überhaupt umlenken? Für was?
Reicht dir nicht einfach der Zugriff per SSH?


----------



## Catweasel (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

auf der XP Kiste muss XMING gestartet sein. Dann Putty oder ähnlich mit X11 Forwarding enabled starten.
Und schon kann ich das in der Konsole gestartete Program vom Linux Rechner auf der XP Kiste sehen.
Und noch dazu mal erwähnt die Frage wozu brauchst du das ist überflüssig und deutet auf Unkenntnis hin.

Grüße


----------

